# What does this Bear weigh?



## Raybaby (Apr 15, 2016)

I am not a Bear hunter. I have never put one on a scale. A friend got these trail camera pics last week and shared it with me. We think this is a very large bear. Looking for some help from more experienced bear hunters. Disregard the date and time stamped on pics. it is not accurate. Give me some weight, sex, and age info if you can . Thank you in advance.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 15, 2016)

That is a very, very big bear. Pushing 500, I'd say at least. Looks almost too fat for winter, and the vegetation don't look like last week, unless he's up north somewhere.


----------



## Raybaby (Apr 15, 2016)

Picture is from Middle Ga. Open hardwood bottom he just raked out to plant for deer.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 15, 2016)

Man that bear is fat  - reminds me of a circus bear.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 15, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> That is a very, very big bear. Pushing 500, I'd say at least. Looks almost too fat for winter, and the vegetation don't look like last week, unless he's up north somewhere.



fo sho , look how small his ears look , that's a big un' ....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah, I wouldn't doubt that one would top the 500lb mark.  Enormous girth and MAN what a head.  That's an old bear.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 15, 2016)

I've only seen one wild bear but there is no doubt in my mind that the one in the pic is huge. No doubt a male. Weight? Who know? 500+ I would hate to have to drag him anywhere.


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 15, 2016)

Id say a big boar of better than 500 lbs


----------



## satchmo (Apr 15, 2016)

*Ditto*



Dana Young said:


> Id say a big boar of better than 500 lbs



I agree 100%.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 15, 2016)

That's a monster. You'll not load him or drag him alone


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 15, 2016)

I would agree close to 500 and 100% a boar for sure.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Apr 17, 2016)

I would dare say this is the biggest bear ever posted in a trail cam pic and "How much does this bear weigh" thread since I have been a member Here on the GON forum. I'm quite certain. I say at least 500. That is an old Fatty McFatterson. A true trophy.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hoss! Look at the head on that thing and how short the legs look.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Apr 17, 2016)

Ah it feels good to see it crankn up!!! Just got a couple new cams yest from Cabelas. Their on sale now, a variety of  models and brands anywhere from 20 to 150 $ off. The gentleman said the sale wouldn't even go through the end of the month.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Apr 21, 2016)

Joe Brandon said:


> Ah it feels good to see it crankn up!!! Just got a couple new cams yest from Cabelas. Their on sale now, a variety of  models and brands anywhere from 20 to 150 $ off. The gentleman said the sale wouldn't even go through the end of the month.



Just hope yours doesn't get stolen on Chattahoochee like mine did this year. Placed it on a bucks trail and rub line back in Feb where I had found a single rub line with 24 rubs along it. Some wider than my upper arms. Seems like another hinter knew where it was too, and took it. What a disappointment. All these years photographing bears and not a one has taken a camera, and then a hunter comes along and steals one. What a disappointment. Gotta buy a new one here soon for bears.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 22, 2016)

Must be healthy this yr. My buddy sent me a pic of a bear from up here almost just like this one. I will try an post it tomorrow.


----------



## T-N-T (May 1, 2016)

Holy smokes what a big guy!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 1, 2016)

Heres one from north Ga. They could be twins nearly.


----------



## ripplerider (May 1, 2016)

That's a hoss too gotta get me some trail cameras I must be the only hunter in Ga. that doesnt own one.


----------



## O-Country (May 6, 2016)

Hoss for sure, I bet he ain't climbing no trees for acorns. Ever time I put my camera out they seem to find it and bite it.


----------



## pnome (May 6, 2016)

Wow.  He hasn't missed many meals.


----------



## goshenmountainman (May 20, 2016)

I have had four cameras tore up by bears, one I thought someone stole, but was walking a trail 100yds. away and there it was laying in the trail  all scratched up. Also my dad left his pack in a stump for about thirty minutes a couple years back to check a gap for sign. He came back and the pack was gone, he swore he thought someone saw him put it in there and got it. The following turkey season we found it a couple hundred yds. above where he left it torn all to pieces.. so people aren't the only thieves in the woods.


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 20, 2016)

goshenmountainman said:


> I have had four cameras tore up by bears, one I thought someone stole, but was walking a trail 100yds. away and there it was laying in the trail  all scratched up. Also my dad left his pack in a stump for about thirty minutes a couple years back to check a gap for sign. He came back and the pack was gone, he swore he thought someone saw him put it in there and got it. The following turkey season we found it a couple hundred yds. above where he left it torn all to pieces.. so people aren't the only thieves in the woods.



I believe my cam got stolen by a person and not a bear because it was on a tree with soft bark, and it should have has some kind of claw marks  or bitemarks on it, or some scuffed up leaves at tthe bast of the tree, but there were none. And bears definitely do mess with my cams but thankfully I have not had one chewed up yet. Bears also weren't very active at the time it was stolen. It was mid February I guess when it was taken, and I never even saw a bit of bear sign until mid April. I still think it was a person and not a bear. That big buck laid down way too much sign for his own good and I think another hunter was checking up on the trail and rub line like I was. As for bears stealing things, at the house I have two red/white igloo coolers at the house that I collected from opposite ends of Chattahoochee in the same year. They are both shredded, tooth holes everywhere, bear hair all inside, and insulation torn out. They had the teeth marks in the handle where bears had carried them in their mouth. I just laugh at the thought of driving around up there one night and seeing a bear crossing the road with an igloo cooler by the handle carrying off someone's PBR and Oscar Meyer weenies!


----------

